# External Soundcard USB problem



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a HEGEL HD2 DAC (basically an external soundcard which gets its power via the USB port) 

HEGEL

My problem is that it sometimes doesn't work when I restart my computer. But if I plug out the USB plug, and plug it into a different USB port it works (it makes it install drivers automatically). So I have to keep doing this every time I turn my computer on. Also, when I disconnect the USB cable to my mouse, the sound gets all weird.. :huh:

This leads me to believe it's a problem with the USB ports. I downloaded the latest USB drivers for my motherboard. I just don't get what the issue is. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

RE: your mobo --
MSI 990FXA-GD65 says,

" . . . Only MSI offers the Loss-less 24-bit/192KHz HD Audio function with an incredible 109 SNR dB value to provide the most clear & vivid HD audio quality and support 7.1 channels surround sound playback with a 2-channel independent stereo output (multiple streaming) through the front panel 3.5 inch phone jack."

Did you disable it? My Q: Why would you want to do so?


----------



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

No, I haven't disabled the on-board audio. But the Hegel delivers a lot better sound quality. You can really hear the difference.


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

Regarding your stated problem, you may want to try disabling onboard audio and also right-click and dismount the usb device before unplugging.

Thanks for the info on the Hegel!


----------



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

I disable it in the sound settings in the lower right corner, and set the Hegel as the default device.. the problem is that it doesn't work after I restart, even though the settings haven't changed back. It's really strange.

Are you audiophile as well?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Republic3D :wave:

I'd never heard of Hegel 'til now :laugh:

Just a thought, but have you tried running the PC in 'Administrator'-mode? It should then remember and apply the drivers for all the 'lower' accounts then


----------



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

Hmmm.. I only have one account on it, so isn't it an administrative account by default then? 

Hehe.. Hegel is a very small high-end hifi company based in Oslo, Norway. They sell their products all over the world though, but I think you have to really look for it to find it, if you know what I mean.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Not necessarily, when Win-7 installs itself, it sets up an 'administrator-account' and a user-account - The user-account is usually limited in access to certain things like installing, system-changes and so on.

You could try changing your account to Administrator, via the Control-Panel's 'User accounts' dialogue, then log off and back on with the administrator option, hen try installing the drivers. If given the option during installation, select the 'apply to all accounts' or some such similar wording.


----------



## Nizatidine (Jun 12, 2010)

Republic3D said:


> . . . Are you audiophile as well?


Yeah, from way back.

Your technology is new to us, so my best suggestion is to uninstall as Administrator the drivers for the onboard sound and disable it before using the Hegel. (As werebo says.)

Or you could dual-boot linux and see which works best! :whistling::grin:


----------



## FreeeG (Jul 10, 2015)

Old thread, i know... 
I have the same DAC and i had the same problem. Cant find a permanent solution, but if i start my computer without the device connected and replug it after the initial boot, it seems to work itself out. Hope it helps if this is a problem for anyone in the future, tho the DAC is discontinued.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi FreeeG, welcome to TSF and thanks for posting your advice. :smile:


----------



## Republic3D (Jan 5, 2012)

FreeeG said:


> Old thread, i know...
> I have the same DAC and i had the same problem. Cant find a permanent solution, but if i start my computer without the device connected and replug it after the initial boot, it seems to work itself out. Hope it helps if this is a problem for anyone in the future, tho the DAC is discontinued.


Thanks! Yeah I've changed motherboard since I had issues with it, and now it seems to be working fine most of the time. The few times it doesn't, I just pull the USB plug out and replug it and it's fine. Still very happy with this DAC. :smile:


----------

